# Anleitungen in druckfreundlicher Version?

## nono

Hi,

da ich in nächster Zeit mal Gentoo ausprobieren möchte, würde es mich mal interessieren, ob es die Anleitungen auf der offiziellen HP auch in einer druckerfreundlichen Version gibt, beipsielsweise als pdf-Datei zum Download oder ähnliches?

Ciao, Nono.

----------

## Scandium

hi,

eventuell kannst du dir das sparen, da die komplette install docu von

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/build.html

auch auf der CD vorhanden ist und du es auf nem anderen Terminal nebenbei während der Installation lesen kannst

----------

## Mimamau

bei mir sieht auch die gedruckte version noch gut aus

----------

## nono

Hi,

dann werd ich mir das halt so ausdrucken.... Denn auf Papier liest es sich besser und man kann da so schön noch Notizen machen.

Thanx, Nono.

----------

## jay

Unter bugs.gentoo.org liegen schon ein paar Anfragen zwecks druckerfreundlicher Homepage vor. Ich würde an Deineer Stelle einen solchen Bug suchen und auchnoch Deinen Namen drunter setzen.

----------

## hakan

Ich habe mir die Anleitung ausgedruckt und man kann sie sehr gut lesen.

Mit dem Browser den ich benutze (Mozilla 1.0) konnte ich den Text markieren und dann sagen, dass er nur den markierten Teil ausdrucken soll.

----------

